# Exhaust gas temp sensor, where is it??



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

just had my BAM engined TT, on VAG-COM and its come up with Exhaust gas Temp sensor, implauseable signal.

Where is this sensor, and is it a common problem?


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

the Control unit is just in front and to one side of the dipstick bolted to the underside of the front trim panel bracket.

you can follow a braded lead from it round to the back of the engine and its somewhere on the turbo.


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

cheers for that m8, your a gem


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

Just alittle update if anyone else is having issues with the exhaust temp sender ( BAM Engined TT's only )

the new part number is 06A 919 529 B

Current dealer price is Â£128.89 + VAT!!


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

just another update on this issue i had with the exhaust temp sender, which had went tits up.

Was warned by loads that this was going to be an absolute pig to fit, well it wasnt too bad, 30 mins later it was done.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Turbos are supposed to be a pig to fit, I've seen a mechanic remove an S3 turbo in 30 minutes from the top, nothing removed from underneath.

With the right tools and some lateral thinking... some jobs can be easier than you'd expect.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

TTmarlin said:


> just had my BAM engined TT, on VAG-COM and its come up with Exhaust gas Temp sensor, implauseable signal.
> 
> Where is this sensor, and is it a common problem?


apart from the vagcom error, did you experience any other symptoms? when mine went (silly sods at garage forgot to disconnect when dropped transmission and ripped the cable out of the sensor head) the fuel consumption rose dramatically as the ECU tried to cool what it thought was an overtemp turbo by increasing fuelling.


----------



## mick.carter (May 1, 2012)

I have the same issue now I dont suppose you have a guide on fitting this do you ?


----------



## mick.carter (May 1, 2012)

Oh yes and further symptoms are low mpg very hifg co and hc on emissions along with low lambda and a smell of fuel at the exhaust which can destroy the cat.


----------



## dinosaurking (Jan 31, 2012)

I would be interested in a fitting guide too please if anyone knows of one?
Thanks.


----------



## snelly123 (Apr 25, 2013)

I've got the same thing! But also car judders under hard acceleration.

Defo interested in fitting help, especially photo's if anyone has any??

Cheers

Nige


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2013)

snelly123 said:


> I've got the same thing! But also car judders under hard acceleration.
> 
> Defo interested in fitting help, especially photo's if anyone has any??
> 
> ...


When mine was going i had the fault code, mpg was around 23 as opposed to 30ish and under hard and mainly multiple gear accelerations the car would judder around feleing like a misfire and ocassioanly go to a limp type mode until i let off the accelerator.

The box part is under the left hand side of the inlet manifold, take off the black piece of plastic infront of the dipstick and you should be able to see and remove it. The sensor itself is on the back of the turbo. If you reach down the gap around the intake pipe, you should be able to feel where the intake pipe meets the turbo. Once you get this far down you need to move your hand acrosss toward the drivers side (UK car) and feel for a nut with a 90degree angular bend and the wire connecting it to the box coming off it. I think its 17mm, you may want to put some string around the ring spanner part and connect it to your wrist so that if you drop the spanner you wont lose it . Mine was actually not tight at all like i was expecting it to be but it is a bit of a pain to get the spanner in the right place etc. I cut my cable between the box and the sensor after as i couldnt untangle it! Then refit your new sensor and all is well  .


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Had a quote from Audi today for a replacement EGT. Apparently they are £217 :x and although I can probably get it at trade I can't see it being massively cheaper.

Having searched around I came across this http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread ... p=82539201 which mentions a company in Poland supplying replacement circuit boards for the EGT and have sent them an email to see if the cost is still around $45 shipped.

Has anyone else used them before?

It also made me think about cracking mine open and checking for dry joints or broken connections just in case.


----------

